# Short Story - One Word at a Time



## Humphrey (Oct 22, 2011)

Ok here's a new game. We're going to collectively write a 1,000 word short story. One word at a time. Just copy what has gone before and add your word.

This could be either brilliant or terrible. I'm going to pick a theme for this first story - it's going to be a Fairytale

Here's the first word -

*Once ...*


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Once there.....


----------



## Humphrey (Oct 22, 2011)

Once there was ...


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Once there was a...


----------



## Humphrey (Oct 22, 2011)

Once there was a beautiful ...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Once there was a beautiful young ...


----------



## Humphrey (Oct 22, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful young witch. 
...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful young witch who...


----------



## Humphrey (Oct 22, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could ...


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley (Apr 28, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant


----------



## Humphrey (Oct 22, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody ...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody.
On .....


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody.
On her


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody.
On her way


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody.
On her way from


----------



## Humphrey (Oct 22, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody.
On her way from the ...


----------



## Humphrey (Oct 22, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody.
On her way from the land ...


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, ...


----------



## Eleanor1976 (Apr 7, 2012)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley (Apr 28, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met


----------



## Eleanor1976 (Apr 7, 2012)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin,


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the


----------



## Rogerelwell (May 19, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She ...


----------



## Eleanor1976 (Apr 7, 2012)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he...


----------



## Eleanor1976 (Apr 7, 2012)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could


----------



## Humphrey (Oct 22, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, ...


----------



## Eleanor1976 (Apr 7, 2012)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so


----------



## William Woodall (Jun 8, 2009)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when


----------



## Humphrey (Oct 22, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he ...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his...


----------



## Eleanor1976 (Apr 7, 2012)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth...


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and


----------



## Eleanor1976 (Apr 7, 2012)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said...


----------



## Lindafaye (Mar 29, 2012)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly


----------



## Eleanor1976 (Apr 7, 2012)

"Dearest...


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling,


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need...


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to


----------



## BobPage (Mar 16, 2012)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Jan 5, 2012)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"


----------



## Eleanor1976 (Apr 7, 2012)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!" she


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!" she was


----------



## Eleanor1976 (Apr 7, 2012)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!" she was astounded...


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!" 
She was astounded because


----------



## Eleanor1976 (Apr 7, 2012)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!" 
She was astounded because nobody...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!" 
She was astounded because nobody was


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often


----------



## Eleanor1976 (Apr 7, 2012)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she


----------



## Justin_AC (Apr 28, 2012)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate


----------



## Eleanor1976 (Apr 7, 2012)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.


----------



## Humphrey (Oct 22, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The ...


----------



## Eleanor1976 (Apr 7, 2012)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.
The beautiful...


----------



## Rogerelwell (May 19, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.
The beautiful but...


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.
The beautiful but peckish ...


----------



## Eleanor1976 (Apr 7, 2012)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.
The beautiful but peckish witch...


----------



## Lindafaye (Mar 29, 2012)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!" 
She was astounded because Tarquin


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.
The beautiful but peckish witch decided ...


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley (Apr 28, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.
The beautiful but peckish witch decided to


----------



## Humphrey (Oct 22, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.
The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have ...


----------



## Eleanor1976 (Apr 7, 2012)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.
The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a...


----------



## Humphrey (Oct 22, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.
The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit ...


----------



## Eleanor1976 (Apr 7, 2012)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.
The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.
The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and...


----------



## Rogerelwell (May 19, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and barbecued...


----------



## Humphrey (Oct 22, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned ...


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around


----------



## Heather Ross (Sep 8, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around grabbing


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around grabbing Tarquin


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around grabbing Tarquin by


----------



## Eleanor1976 (Apr 7, 2012)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around grabbing Tarquin by his


----------



## Humphrey (Oct 22, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose.

...


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She...


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because...


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley (Apr 28, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his


----------



## Humphrey (Oct 22, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek ...


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek. 

"Wait!"


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek. 

"Wait!" Instead


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait!" Instead he


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait!" Instead he vomited


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait!" Instead he vomited onto


----------



## Eleanor1976 (Apr 7, 2012)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait!" Instead he vomited onto her...


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.
The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait!" Instead he vomited onto her priceless


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait!" Instead he vomited onto her priceless, exquisite


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait!" Instead he vomited onto her priceless, exquisite gown


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait!" Instead he vomited onto her priceless, exquisite gown.

"Jeez!"


----------



## Humphrey (Oct 22, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait!" Instead he vomited onto her priceless, exquisite gown.

"Jeez!" She


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait!" Instead he vomited onto her priceless, exquisite gown.

"Jeez!" She exclaimed.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Insert Quote
Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait!" Instead he vomited onto her priceless, exquisite gown.

"Jeez!" She exclaimed.

SLAPPPPPPP!!!!


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait!" Instead he vomited onto her priceless, exquisite gown.

"Jeez!" She exclaimed.

SLAPPPPPPP!!!! That


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait!" Instead he vomited onto her priceless, exquisite gown.

"Jeez!" She exclaimed.

SLAPPPPPPP!!!! That thing


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait!" Instead he vomited onto her priceless, exquisite gown.

"Jeez!" She exclaimed.

SLAPPPPPPP!!!! That thing before


----------



## Liz Davis (Dec 10, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait!" Instead he vomited onto her priceless, exquisite gown.

"Jeez!" She exclaimed.

SLAPPPPPPP!!!! That thing before it


----------



## Joseph_Evans (Jul 24, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait!" Instead he vomited onto her priceless, exquisite gown.

"Jeez!" She exclaimed.

SLAPPPPPPP!!!! That thing before it regurgitates


----------



## Humphrey (Oct 22, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait!" Instead he vomited onto her priceless, exquisite gown.

"Jeez!" She exclaimed.

SLAPPPPPPP!!!! That thing before it regurgitates again.


----------



## Humphrey (Oct 22, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful (but peckish) witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait" Instead he vomited onto her priceless, exquisite gown.

"Jeez" She exclaimed. Slap that thing before it regurgitates again.

Amazingly,


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful (but peckish) witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait" Instead he vomited onto her priceless, exquisite gown.

"Jeez" She exclaimed. Slap that thing before it regurgitates again.

Amazingly, the


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful (but peckish) witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait" Instead he vomited onto her priceless, exquisite gown.

"Jeez" She exclaimed. Slap that thing before it regurgitates again.

Amazingly, the drunk


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful (but peckish) witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait" Instead he vomited onto her priceless, exquisite gown.

"Jeez" She exclaimed. Slap that thing before it regurgitates again.

Amazingly, the drunk floated


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful (but peckish) witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait" Instead he vomited onto her priceless, exquisite gown.

"Jeez" She exclaimed. Slap that thing before it regurgitates again.

Amazingly, the drunk floated above


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful (but peckish) witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait" Instead he vomited onto her priceless, exquisite gown.

"Jeez" She exclaimed. Slap that thing before it regurgitates again.

Amazingly, the drunk floated above her,


----------



## Humphrey (Oct 22, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful (but peckish) witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait" Instead he vomited onto her priceless, exquisite gown.

"Jeez" She exclaimed. Slap that thing before it regurgitates again.

Amazingly, the drunk floated above her, seemingly ...


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Humphrey said:


> Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk. She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!" She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.
> 
> The beautiful (but peckish) witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.
> 
> ...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful (but peckish) witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait" Instead he vomited onto her priceless, exquisite gown.

"Jeez" She exclaimed. Slap that thing before it regurgitates again.

Amazingly, the drunk floated above her, seemingly worried about...


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful (but peckish) witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait" Instead he vomited onto her priceless, exquisite gown.

"Jeez" She exclaimed. Slap that thing before it regurgitates again.

Amazingly, the drunk floated above her, seemingly worried about fish


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful (but peckish) witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait" Instead he vomited onto her priceless, exquisite gown.

"Jeez" She exclaimed. Slap that thing before it regurgitates again.

Amazingly, the drunk floated above her, seemingly worried about fish.

Meanwhile,


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait!" Instead he vomited onto her priceless, exquisite gown.

"Jeez!" She exclaimed.

SLAPPPPPPP!!!! That thing before it regurgitates again.

Amazingly, the drunk floated above her, seemingly worried about fish.

Meanwhile, flashes


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait!" Instead he vomited onto her priceless, exquisite gown.

"Jeez!" She exclaimed.

SLAPPPPPPP!!!! That thing before it regurgitates again.

Amazingly, the drunk floated above her, seemingly worried about fish.

Meanwhile, flashes his..


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait!" Instead he vomited onto her priceless, exquisite gown.

"Jeez!" She exclaimed.

SLAPPPPPPP!!!! That thing before it regurgitates again.

Amazingly, the drunk floated above her, seemingly worried about fish.

Meanwhile, flashes his underwear


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait!" Instead he vomited onto her priceless, exquisite gown.

"Jeez!" She exclaimed.

SLAPPPPPPP!!!! That thing before it regurgitates again.

Amazingly, the drunk floated above her, seemingly worried about fish.

Meanwhile, flashes his underwear shamelessly


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait!" Instead he vomited onto her priceless, exquisite gown.

"Jeez!" She exclaimed.

SLAPPPPPPP!!!! That thing before it regurgitates again.

Amazingly, the drunk floated above her, seemingly worried about fish.

Meanwhile, flashes his underwear shamelessly, driving


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait!" Instead he vomited onto her priceless, exquisite gown.

"Jeez!" She exclaimed.

SLAPPPPPPP!!!! That thing before it regurgitates again.

Amazingly, the drunk floated above her, seemingly worried about fish.

Meanwhile, flashes his underwear shamelessly, driving the


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait!" Instead he vomited onto her priceless, exquisite gown.

"Jeez!" She exclaimed.

SLAPPPPPPP!!!! That thing before it regurgitates again.

Amazingly, the drunk floated above her, seemingly worried about fish.

Meanwhile, flashes his underwear shamelessly, driving the bystanders


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait!" Instead he vomited onto her priceless, exquisite gown.

"Jeez!" She exclaimed.

SLAPPPPPPP!!!! That thing before it regurgitates again.

Amazingly, the drunk floated above her, seemingly worried about fish.

Meanwhile, flashes his underwear shamelessly, driving the bystanders away...


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Insert Quote

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait!" Instead he vomited onto her priceless, exquisite gown.

"Jeez!" She exclaimed.

SLAPPPPPPP!!!! That thing before it regurgitates again.

Amazingly, the drunk floated above her, seemingly worried about fish.

Meanwhile, flashes his underwear shamelessly, driving the bystanders

away toward


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait!" Instead he vomited onto her priceless, exquisite gown.

"Jeez!" She exclaimed.

SLAPPPPPPP!!!! That thing before it regurgitates again.

Amazingly, the drunk floated above her, seemingly worried about fish.

Meanwhile, flashes his underwear shamelessly, driving the bystanders

away toward the


----------



## Humphrey (Oct 22, 2011)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait!" Instead he vomited onto her priceless, exquisite gown.

"Jeez!" She exclaimed.

SLAPPPPPPP!!!! That thing before it regurgitates again.

Amazingly, the drunk floated above her, seemingly worried about fish.

Meanwhile, he flashes his underwear shamelessly, driving the bystanders away toward the river ...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait!" Instead he vomited onto her priceless, exquisite gown.

"Jeez!" She exclaimed.

SLAPPPPPPP!!!! That thing before it regurgitates again.

Amazingly, the drunk floated above her, seemingly worried about fish.

Meanwhile, he flashes his underwear shamelessly, driving the bystanders away toward the river where


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait!" Instead he vomited onto her priceless, exquisite gown.

"Jeez!" She exclaimed.

SLAPPPPPPP!!!! That thing before it regurgitates again.

Amazingly, the drunk floated above her, seemingly worried about fish.

Meanwhile, he flashes his underwear shamelessly, driving the bystanders away toward the river where frogs


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait!" Instead he vomited onto her priceless, exquisite gown.

"Jeez!" She exclaimed.

SLAPPPPPPP!!!! That thing before it regurgitates again.

Amazingly, the drunk floated above her, seemingly worried about fish.

Meanwhile, he flashes his underwear shamelessly, driving the bystanders away toward the river where frogs

rested


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

[Can we change this to be one sentence at a time? I think that will pull more responses and make the story go crazier each time...] I'll start... (and if the OP or the others don't agree, then we can resume the one word at a time...)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk. She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!" She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait!" Instead he vomited onto her priceless, exquisite gown.

"Jeez!" She exclaimed.

SLAPPPPPPP!!!! That thing before it regurgitates again.

Amazingly, the drunk floated above her, seemingly worried about fish.

Meanwhile, he flashes his underwear shamelessly, driving the bystanders away toward the river where frogs

rested. Tarquin started dancing to the tune of "Thriller" and temptingly invited the pretty witch to groove with him.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I'll start... (and if the OP or the others don't agree, then we can resume the one word at a time...)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait!" Instead he vomited onto her priceless, exquisite gown.

"Jeez!" She exclaimed.

SLAPPPPPPP!!!! That thing before it regurgitates again.

Amazingly, the drunk floated above her, seemingly worried about fish.

Meanwhile, he flashes his underwear shamelessly, driving the bystanders away toward the river where frogs

rested.  Tarquin started dancing to the tune of "Thriller" and temptingly invited the pretty witch to groove with him.

They.....


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I'll start... (and if the OP or the others don't agree, then we can resume the one word at a time...)

Once, there was a beautiful witch who could enchant anybody. On her way from the Land University, she met Tarquin, the village drunk.  She never thought he could speak, so when he opened his mouth and said loudly, "Dearest Dumpling, I need to eat something!"  She was astounded because nobody was aware how often she ate dumplings.

The beautiful but peckish witch decided to have a bit of fun and turned around, grabbing Tarquin by his nose. She smiled because she was intending to slap his cheek.

"Wait!" Instead he vomited onto her priceless, exquisite gown.

"Jeez!" She exclaimed.

SLAPPPPPPP!!!! That thing before it regurgitates again.

Amazingly, the drunk floated above her, seemingly worried about fish.

Meanwhile, he flashes his underwear shamelessly, driving the bystanders away toward the river where frogs

rested.  Tarquin started dancing to the tune of "Thriller" and temptingly invited the pretty witch to groove with him.

They spun .....


----------

